
Ask HN: What tax info should I complete for a newly formed llc? - tn_
I recently created an LLC.  There are no profits yet, but I was wondering what paperwork I have to fill out for this upcoming tax-season.
======
philiphodgen
OP, your question is the tax equivalent of "I have a computer, what software
should I use?"

Find someone -- lawyer or accountant -- who is local to you. Don't use the
internet. (Reason: local knowledge matters). Example: an LLC in Dubai is not
the same as an LLC in Delaware. An LLC in Delaware has different filing
requirements than an LLC in California.

That person will want to know about ownership, assets, and activities -- Who
owns this LLC, what it owns, and what it has done. If you are in the USA there
is also the option of making an LLC behave in different ways for tax purposes.
(See IRS Form 8832).

Then and only then can you get a competent answer to your question.

Note also that your answer is not self-contained. Tax effects bleed from the
LLC to the owners. The income earned by the LLC will be taxable (probably to
them) and must show up on their tax returns somehow.

And paperwork problems are not self-contained within the income tax world.
E.g., you may be required to get a business license. Or (like California) you
might be exposed to the sales and use tax paperwork in a surprising and
nonobvious way.

Again. Go find someone local. Give that person money. For the price of a few
small green rectangles you can buy decades of accumulated wisdom. Think of the
time and stress you save yourself!

Good luck. :-)

------
gigster_dude
Seriously, contact a lawyer.

HN and every other forum will give you all possible answers and will only add
to the confusion.

